# Cartabianca verso la chiusura



## fabri47 (7 Maggio 2022)

Clamorosa indiscrezione lanciata da siti di televisione come Davide Maggio. Il talk di *Bianca Berlinguer*, *Cartabianca*, sarebbe destinato alla *chiusura*. Il motivo, stando all'ad Rai Carlo Fuortes (nominato da Mario Draghi), sarebbe quello dell'abuso di talk show nell'ambito dell'approfondimento giornalistico.

Ed a subire questa nuova "politica" intrapresa dalla Rai, sarebbe proprio il programma della Berlinguer, con la partecipazione fissa di Mauro Corona, nato nel 2016 dopo il flop di "Politics" di Gianluca Semprini che all'epoca era neo-approdato in Rai per sostituire Ballarò. Cartabianca stava realizzando buoni ascolti, ma altrettante polemiche negli ultimi mesi per le ospitate del professore Alessandro Orsini, accusato dal PD di essere filo russo e che, per continuare ad essere presente in studio, fortemente voluto dalla Berlinguer, ha dovuto rinunciare al suo gettone di presenza e accettare di venire gratis.

Curiosamente, prima dell'uscita di questa notizia della cancellazione (?) di Cartabianca, alla Berlinguer era stato proposto un programma in seconda serata il lunedì su Rai 1. Una promozione, che in realtà aveva il sapore di declassamento, al punto che la giornalista, figlia dello storico segretario del PCI Enrico Berlinguer, ha rifiutato.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa indiscrezione lanciata da siti di televisione come Davide Maggio. Il talk di *Bianca Berlinguer*, *Cartabianca*, sarebbe destinato alla *chiusura*. Il motivo, stando all'ad Rai Carlo Fuortes (nominato da Mario Draghi), sarebbe quello dell'abuso di talk show nell'ambito dell'approfondimento giornalistico.
> 
> Ed a subire questa nuova "politica" intrapresa dalla Rai, sarebbe proprio il programma della Berlinguer, con la partecipazione fissa di Mauro Corona, nato nel 2016 dopo il flop di "Politics" di Gianluca Semprini che all'epoca era neo-approdato in Rai per sostituire Ballarò. Cartabianca stava realizzando buoni ascolti, ma altrettante polemiche negli ultimi mesi per le ospitate del professore Alessandro Orsini, accusato dal PD di essere filo russo e che, per continuare ad essere presente in studio, fortemente voluto dalla Berlinguer, ha dovuto rinunciare al suo gettone di presenza e accettare di venire gratis.
> 
> Curiosamente, prima dell'uscita di questa notizia della cancellazione (?) di Cartabianca, alla Berlinguer era stato proposto un programma in seconda serata il lunedì su Rai 1. Una promozione, che in realtà aveva il sapore di declassamento, al punto che la giornalista, figlia dello storico segretario del PCI Enrico Berlinguer, ha rifiutato.


Come ho sempre detto, stava rischiando per essersi messa contro il PD e per essere stata tra le più "equilibrate" in Rai. Ed infatti...


----------



## Blu71 (7 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa indiscrezione lanciata da siti di televisione come Davide Maggio. Il talk di *Bianca Berlinguer*, *Cartabianca*, sarebbe destinato alla *chiusura*. Il motivo, stando all'ad Rai Carlo Fuortes (nominato da Mario Draghi), sarebbe quello dell'abuso di talk show nell'ambito dell'approfondimento giornalistico.
> 
> Ed a subire questa nuova "politica" intrapresa dalla Rai, sarebbe proprio il programma della Berlinguer, con la partecipazione fissa di Mauro Corona, nato nel 2016 dopo il flop di "Politics" di Gianluca Semprini che all'epoca era neo-approdato in Rai per sostituire Ballarò. Cartabianca stava realizzando buoni ascolti, ma altrettante polemiche negli ultimi mesi per le ospitate del professore Alessandro Orsini, accusato dal PD di essere filo russo e che, per continuare ad essere presente in studio, fortemente voluto dalla Berlinguer, ha dovuto rinunciare al suo gettone di presenza e accettare di venire gratis.
> 
> Curiosamente, prima dell'uscita di questa notizia della cancellazione (?) di Cartabianca, alla Berlinguer era stato proposto un programma in seconda serata il lunedì su Rai 1. Una promozione, che in realtà aveva il sapore di declassamento, al punto che la giornalista, figlia dello storico segretario del PCI Enrico Berlinguer, ha rifiutato.



Poi qualcuno si meraviglia che l’Italia sia classificata come nazione con poco libertà di stampa.


----------



## Andris (7 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come ho sempre detto, stava rischiando per essersi messa contro il PD e per essere stata tra le più "equilibrate" in Rai. Ed infatti...


tranquillo che non resta disoccupata, c'è sempre la quota veterocomunista del pd da tenere buona


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa indiscrezione lanciata da siti di televisione come Davide Maggio. Il talk di *Bianca Berlinguer*, *Cartabianca*, sarebbe destinato alla *chiusura*. Il motivo, stando all'ad Rai Carlo Fuortes (nominato da Mario Draghi), sarebbe quello dell'abuso di talk show nell'ambito dell'approfondimento giornalistico.
> 
> Ed a subire questa nuova "politica" intrapresa dalla Rai, sarebbe proprio il programma della Berlinguer, con la partecipazione fissa di Mauro Corona, nato nel 2016 dopo il flop di "Politics" di Gianluca Semprini che all'epoca era neo-approdato in Rai per sostituire Ballarò. Cartabianca stava realizzando buoni ascolti, ma altrettante polemiche negli ultimi mesi per le ospitate del professore Alessandro Orsini, accusato dal PD di essere filo russo e che, per continuare ad essere presente in studio, fortemente voluto dalla Berlinguer, ha dovuto rinunciare al suo gettone di presenza e accettare di venire gratis.
> 
> Curiosamente, prima dell'uscita di questa notizia della cancellazione (?) di Cartabianca, alla Berlinguer era stato proposto un programma in seconda serata il lunedì su Rai 1. Una promozione, che in realtà aveva il sapore di declassamento, al punto che la giornalista, figlia dello storico segretario del PCI Enrico Berlinguer, ha rifiutato.


Non mi mancherà!


----------



## David Gilmour (7 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa indiscrezione lanciata da siti di televisione come Davide Maggio. Il talk di *Bianca Berlinguer*, *Cartabianca*, sarebbe destinato alla *chiusura*. Il motivo, stando all'ad Rai Carlo Fuortes (nominato da Mario Draghi), sarebbe quello dell'abuso di talk show nell'ambito dell'approfondimento giornalistico.
> 
> Ed a subire questa nuova "politica" intrapresa dalla Rai, sarebbe proprio il programma della Berlinguer, con la partecipazione fissa di Mauro Corona, nato nel 2016 dopo il flop di "Politics" di Gianluca Semprini che all'epoca era neo-approdato in Rai per sostituire Ballarò. Cartabianca stava realizzando buoni ascolti, ma altrettante polemiche negli ultimi mesi per le ospitate del professore Alessandro Orsini, accusato dal PD di essere filo russo e che, per continuare ad essere presente in studio, fortemente voluto dalla Berlinguer, ha dovuto rinunciare al suo gettone di presenza e accettare di venire gratis.
> 
> Curiosamente, prima dell'uscita di questa notizia della cancellazione (?) di Cartabianca, alla Berlinguer era stato proposto un programma in seconda serata il lunedì su Rai 1. Una promozione, che in realtà aveva il sapore di declassamento, al punto che la giornalista, figlia dello storico segretario del PCI Enrico Berlinguer, ha rifiutato.


Faide piddine, passerei oltre non senza aver sbadigliato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Maggio 2022)

Le è stato fatale "Orsini VS Salvini", che poi non si è rivelato proprio un "versus" 

Comunque Cartabianca, Zona Bianca, Stasera Italia, DiMartedì, Piazza Pulita, Otto e mezzo, Mezz'ora in +, In Onda...
Di trasmissioni sinistre ce ne sono fin troppe, qualcuna in meno non fa poi così male.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa indiscrezione lanciata da siti di televisione come Davide Maggio. Il talk di *Bianca Berlinguer*, *Cartabianca*, sarebbe destinato alla *chiusura*. Il motivo, stando all'ad Rai Carlo Fuortes (nominato da Mario Draghi), sarebbe quello dell'abuso di talk show nell'ambito dell'approfondimento giornalistico.
> 
> Ed a subire questa nuova "politica" intrapresa dalla Rai, sarebbe proprio il programma della Berlinguer, con la partecipazione fissa di Mauro Corona, nato nel 2016 dopo il flop di "Politics" di Gianluca Semprini che all'epoca era neo-approdato in Rai per sostituire Ballarò. Cartabianca stava realizzando buoni ascolti, ma altrettante polemiche negli ultimi mesi per le ospitate del professore Alessandro Orsini, accusato dal PD di essere filo russo e che, per continuare ad essere presente in studio, fortemente voluto dalla Berlinguer, ha dovuto rinunciare al suo gettone di presenza e accettare di venire gratis.
> 
> Curiosamente, prima dell'uscita di questa notizia della cancellazione (?) di Cartabianca, alla Berlinguer era stato proposto un programma in seconda serata il lunedì su Rai 1. Una promozione, che in realtà aveva il sapore di declassamento, al punto che la giornalista, figlia dello storico segretario del PCI Enrico Berlinguer, ha rifiutato.


questa lavora in rai solo perche figli di, una delle tante raccomandate senza particolare talento che si ritrova dove si ritrova senza nessun merito alcuno


----------



## Milanoide (7 Maggio 2022)

Mai guardato Carta Bianca, perché essendo innamorato della Bianca giovane e compassata a telekabul, la vedevo forzata in questo nuovo ruolo da pescivendola.


----------



## Devil man (7 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> questa lavora in rai solo perche figli di, una delle tante raccomandate senza particolare talento che si ritrova dove si ritrova senza nessun merito alcuno


100.000 volte meglio di Myrta Merlino


----------



## Devil man (7 Maggio 2022)

Chiediamo a ElonMusk se può comprare la Rai ?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> 100.000 volte meglio di Myrta Merlino


chi la compagna di tardelli? se è quella, allora meglio della merlino pure i cartonati inanimati di giordano


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Le è stato fatale "Orsini VS Salvini", che poi non si è rivelato proprio un "versus"
> 
> Comunque Cartabianca, Zona Bianca, Stasera Italia, DiMartedì, Piazza Pulita, Otto e mezzo, Mezz'ora in +, In Onda...
> Di trasmissioni sinistre ce ne sono fin troppe, qualcuna in meno non fa poi così male.


DiMartedì è una delle più imparziali e meno influenzate che ci siano, ci sono perennemente Sallusti Senaldi poi Luttwak...da tempo poi non ci vanno nemmeno i Conte Bersani e compagnia cantante


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa indiscrezione lanciata da siti di televisione come Davide Maggio. Il talk di *Bianca Berlinguer*, *Cartabianca*, sarebbe destinato alla *chiusura*. Il motivo, stando all'ad Rai Carlo Fuortes (nominato da Mario Draghi), sarebbe quello dell'abuso di talk show nell'ambito dell'approfondimento giornalistico.
> 
> Ed a subire questa nuova "politica" intrapresa dalla Rai, sarebbe proprio il programma della Berlinguer, con la partecipazione fissa di Mauro Corona, nato nel 2016 dopo il flop di "Politics" di Gianluca Semprini che all'epoca era neo-approdato in Rai per sostituire Ballarò. Cartabianca stava realizzando buoni ascolti, ma altrettante polemiche negli ultimi mesi per le ospitate del professore Alessandro Orsini, accusato dal PD di essere filo russo e che, per continuare ad essere presente in studio, fortemente voluto dalla Berlinguer, ha dovuto rinunciare al suo gettone di presenza e accettare di venire gratis.
> 
> Curiosamente, prima dell'uscita di questa notizia della cancellazione (?) di Cartabianca, alla Berlinguer era stato proposto un programma in seconda serata il lunedì su Rai 1. Una promozione, che in realtà aveva il sapore di declassamento, al punto che la giornalista, figlia dello storico segretario del PCI Enrico Berlinguer, ha rifiutato.


Floris la faceva da padrone con Ballarò, una volta perso non si sono più ripresi. Hanno fatto un periodo con Giannini ma l'hanno mandato via quasi subito e si sono accontentati con la Berlinguer, il fatto poi che sia donna non è cosa da poco visti i tempi. A me non è mai piaciuta proprio lei e l'impostazione del programma...luci abbaglianti in faccia come la D'Urso, inviti Corona per fare trash e accaparrarsi ascolti....e poi lei. Il martedì perde sempre confronto Floris su La7 e la dice lunga, ma addirittura a volte perde da Giordano che è tutto dire, anche se chiude un ora dopo.
Curioso di vedere chi presenterà l'anno prossimo e l'impostazione che daranno al progamma dato che martedì è fisso talk politici


----------



## fabri47 (7 Maggio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> DiMartedì è una delle più imparziali e meno influenzate che ci siano, ci sono perennemente Sallusti Senaldi poi Luttwak...da tempo poi non ci vanno nemmeno i Conte Bersani e compagnia cantante


Insomma...E poi Sallusti e Senaldi sono pro-governo. Per essere imparziale dovresti invitare almeno gente come Borgonovo. Poi quel Floris, con la sua risatina, proprio non lo sopporto.


----------

